# Forum Offer Mazzer Robur E £1500 delivered



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The awesome Mazzer Robur E - details below:

Conical grinding blades and slow speed rotation, suitable for bars with high consumption needs and recommended to grind delicate blends.

Stepless micromentrical grinding adjustment.

On demand grinding.

Electronic dosing adjustment.

Single and double dose with independent adjustment.

Digital display with shot counter.

Ventilation device with electronic control to keep the motor cool.

Power - 900w

Grinder Blades - Conical 71mm Dia

Gridning speed - 420rpm (50 HZ), 500rpm (60 HZ)

Hopper capacity - 1.8Kg

Width - 240mm

Depth - 420mm

Height - 650mm

Grinder weight 28Kg

Let me know if you want one!!

Andy


----------

